# [Privateer Press] New Art and Info from the Lock'n'Load Convention.



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Screen Caps from one of the Panels at PP's Lock and Load con. New artwork from their Announcements panel, then some of the pictures of new models floating around. The PP video of the panel can be found here (note that because it was a live broadcast, the video actually only starts a couple of minutes in).



Epic Reznik on a Chariot


Double Epic Butcher, now with two double-headed hounds (Argii). 




Double Epic Stryker on a horse.


New Dawnguard caster for Retribution (Assyria or something)


New Character jack for Retribution - Imperatus. Apparently in the vein of the Apothesis jacks (Death Jack, Avatar, Bohemoth and Thunderhead) in that it doesn't belong to a particular caster.


Bane Cavalry for Cryx


Something Cryxian, but no one is quite sure what (looks a bit like a skarlock thrall though)


New Rhulic Searforge Colossal for Mercenaries. Giant earth mover turned battle weapon, as is the style for the Rhulics.


A new line of large pre-painted sculptures - 8" high model of Haley (based off the Epic Haley art).


New models and random bits, mostly the new faction, Convergence of Cyriss:

Cyriss Heavy Infantry:


More heavy infantry, with Clockwork Angles and the caster Aurora of Numen (Clockwork Angel caster) in the background.


Slightly better pics of Aurora and the Angels.










Cyriss caster Axis (with two hammers) along with a support model (forget it's name, it's the one that acts like an Arc Node).


Couple more heavy infantry, with some of the light infantry in the back ground


Enigma foundry - large solo that can save the souls of the clockwork soldiers, and remake bodies for them:


Night Troll


Trollkin Sorcerer attachment 


Unknown Trollkin, possibly a Mercenary (He's armed like the Boomhowler merc unit, and apparently has a Jack Arm on his back, so possibly a mechanic of some sort).


Plans for a 3 option plastic kit for the Circle Satyr heavy beasts.


Full spoilers for all the Cyriss stuff revealed: http://endgamegaming.net/


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Those clockwork angels look like quite nice sculpts, I think they'll sell well. The warcaster(?)/unit leader(?) is an interesting design decision though with a human top half. Be interesting to see how it hangs together thematically.

The night troll looks terrible, but that's par for the course. The other two troll models actually look alright, which is practically worth a thread in itself.

I don't know how I'm going to find the money to pick up the Gnarlhorn in metal before they replace it with one of their awful plastics. 

Not sure how I feel about the Dwarf Colossal. I guess they're locked into giving it open fists, but the reality is that kind of doesn't fit with the mining aesthetic at all, and neither do the legs really. I'd have probably gone with some sort of attempt at a bucket dredge for one of the hands, or other sort of long wall mining style technique. Even a bunch of tricone drill bits or something would be better than that, or just shovelier hands. The legs definitely needed to be tracks, or kind of jack up pistons. I know tracks would be a first for the Iron Kingdoms, and I can see why they might chose to go a different way, but it would have been appropriate in this case I think.

Thanks for posting these.

The art looks solid, as ever, but the recent translation of art to models has generally been pretty poor on PP's part, especially for warcasters/warlocks. I'm expecting a bunch more average models I don't fancy unfortunately.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Those clockwork angels look like quite nice sculpts, I think they'll sell well. The warcaster(?)/unit leader(?) is an interesting design decision though with a human top half. Be interesting to see how it hangs together thematically.
> 
> The night troll looks terrible, but that's par for the course. The other two troll models actually look alright, which is practically worth a thread in itself.
> 
> ...


The angels caster is actually all human, with equipment. All the Cyriss guys actually started out human, before their souls were transferred into metal bodies, and some have yet to be called to transfer yet. The other caster shown, Axis, is also human, and if you look carefully at his rather imposing figure, you'll actually make out he's just a guy in a (pretty sweet) Juggernaut suit.

The night troll actually looked much better when it was shown off as a WIP. I think removing the silly big back spikes, and perhaps a different paint job (perhaps it's just the photography) might make a world of difference.

For the Gnarl Horn, just remember they always sell the classic metals through their own store, but it does mean you'll have to pay full RRP. 

Now, I'll have to disagree with you on the Rhulic colossal, I think it fits perfectly. The hands actually look like they're based off crane scoops, used for hauling various rocks and minerals around. Basically, where we'd use a huge crane, they'd use this thing. Though I think if it had the drill hands that the Convergence of Cyriss colossal got, that would have been cool too:victory:


----------

